# USA Skiing



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm a Bode fan as well. The save he pulled on the Birds of Prey run at Beaver Creek earlier this season was absolutely sick.


----------



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

*Torino GS*

Pretty incredible feat of strength.​ YouTube - Bode Miller hits the gate! Torino 2006 Super Gigant


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*NBC Sucks*

I am a fan of ski racing. I will get up in the middle of the night to watch events on the intenet or US sports channel. I am really enjoying the success of the US team at the olympics. I am finding the NBC coverage really annoyiong. They seem more intent on the Cute little flash to lifestyle stories than the skiing. The building of a rivalry between Vonn and Mancuso over the last couple days is just stupid. Mancuso got screwed yesterday, but it wasn't Vonns fault. It is an individual sport where the team provides the constant for training and funding. The idea that Vonn should have waited to watch Mancuso is laughable. I am venting, but just hope these ladies don't get sucked into the NBC efforts to make skiing ice dancing. 

It is awesome to see Mancuso on the podium. It's been four years, what a big event stud. It is awesome to see Bode being Bode. I hope the rest of the team can focus on some of the european training he and Schlope did, and gain some momentum going forward, intead of focussing on what a pain he has been in the past.

Finally, I hope the coaches see the success Bode is having after allowing himself some time to heal. The coaches have such an incentive to get the kids back on the snow. This is more for USA B and C, but let the kids heal. I personally know two kids contemplating giving up based on the never ending injuries. 

So now I've vented on on a forum no one will ever read!!


----------



## brokenpaddlejon (Sep 11, 2005)

I am a huge olympics fan except for the figure skating stuff. The US is doing great with its results all over, including skiing. I do get tired of the networks picking the poeple they want to focus on and then that becomes the whole story. I personally get sick of seeing the likes of Vonn, Mancuso, and Ohno everywhere. There are many other people at the olympics that are having success that get very little pub. It seems that the only reason for that is that they don't fit into the hottie mode. We may as well let people magazine cover the Olympics that way we can find out about all the other stupid crap in the popular kids lives as well.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll kind of agree with you guys. My biggest beef with the coverage is not letting me know when shit's goin' down!!! Seriously...all they say is..."tonight we have figure skating, freestyle skiing, and skating"....and you have NO friggen clue WHEN they're gonna happen. Why can't they just tell me....skiing will be on at 8...speed skating at 9....I don't want to watch all the other fluff.

As for the coverage of only the "hot" athletes....I think NBC has actually been doing a pretty good job...EVERY morning, whomever won a medal is on the show...Gold.Silver.bronze. They've ALL been on. We just see the most decorated and popular atheletes ad naseum.

HUGE props to USA skiing (and Snowboarding)...I've been proud watching Bode, Julia, Lindsey, Shawn, and the Skier X guys. Also, Spillane, Lodwick...and the other Nordic peeps that have brought one home.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

The Hurricane!! :mrgreen:

Amazing jump for Peterson. He won it in my book.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Theophilus said:


> The Hurricane!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Amazing jump for Peterson. He won it in my book.


Speedy is a stud no doubt!!


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

Not only the alpine team, but how about the breakthrough in Nordic combined? Think about that combination; you have to be not only an aerobic animal and ski 10-15K at a world class pace, but you also have to be able to fly the length of a football field on a pair of skis.


----------

